# EIT Mathematics- Study material



## energyengg (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to the forum. Can someone suggest me study material for Mathematics section of the EIT examination?

Thank you,


----------



## blueknight802 (Jun 24, 2016)

1001 solved problem by M.Lindeburg


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2016)

I found ppi's calculus review book to be very good.

http://ppi2pass.com/calculus-refresher-for-the-fe-exam-calfe.html

Khan academy was a good, and free, resource too.


----------



## energyengg (Jun 24, 2016)

thanks, *blueknight802 and **matt267 PE*


----------



## blueknight802 (Jun 25, 2016)

You're welcome energyengg


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 25, 2016)

you're welcome @energyengg. Good luck on the exam.


----------



## energyengg (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you, @matt267 PE.  Can you also suggest some study material (mostly to cover practice problems) for engineering mechanics subjects such as statics and dynamics? At present I am following undergraduate textbook by Hibbler for these two topics. I am also using Schaum's outline series for mechanics.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 25, 2016)

Khan academy has some videos on those topics too. I used my college books and the fe reviews manual for statics and dynamics.


----------



## energyengg (Jun 25, 2016)

appreciate your inputs and information, @matt267 PE. I will make use of khan academy links.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 27, 2016)

Just brush up on the stuff ... I wouldn't revisit 3 semesters of calculus or Diffy Q for this test. Remember, the problems are 2 minute problems. Most you will be able to solve with a calculator or lookup table.

Make sure your algebra is rock solid, this is what you will need in the other sections when you need to manipulate equations and such. IMO, this is far more important than remembering Diffy Q, of which you may see 1 problem.


----------



## energyengg (Jun 27, 2016)

thank you @ John QPE. This is really a good tip. Though my college algebra was extremely good, I am brushing up on that too. As you rightly mentioned, I am witnessing, the use of mathematics sections, in various other sections of the exam.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 29, 2016)

I just used my undergrad text books for all EIT prep.


----------



## energyengg (Jun 29, 2016)

thank you @Audi driver, P.E.. 

I am utilizing my undergraduate text books too, to brush up/clear any basic concept; as suggested by, @John QPE, @matt267 PE and @blueknight802, I am focusing on solving as much problems as I can get my hands on.


----------

